# Dsi chip not working - help!



## Chairman Meow (Mar 1, 2010)

My kid downloaded an update for the Dsi shop, and now I'm getting an error when I put in the Acekard 2i chip! Is it borked? It plays the one legit game we own ok, but the fecking thing is worth buttons to us if the chip doesn't work! Please can anyone help, he just got it replaced a few weeks ago after his last Nintendo was stolen, so he's going to be gutted!


----------



## bmd (Mar 1, 2010)

This thread might have some answers.


----------



## Addy (Mar 1, 2010)

Download and put the file 'ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds' in to your games directory.
Put the Acekard in to a normal DS/DS Lite and run the file.
Accept the update, Dont let the warning worry you.
Delete the 'ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds' file
play as normal in the DSi


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 19, 2010)

Addy said:


> Download and put the file 'ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds' in to your games directory.
> Put the Acekard in to a normal DS/DS Lite and run the file.
> Accept the update, Dont let the warning worry you.
> Delete the 'ak2ifw_update_14_DSi.nds' file
> play as normal in the DSi



Bumping this aagain because I can't seem to do this update unless I have access to another DSi, but I don't. Do I need to buy a new chip? And if so please can someone recommend one that works with Dsi ver 1.4. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2010)

You have to update the Acekard on a normal DS / DS Lite.

If you wanna post the Acekard to me, i'll update it and send it back.

If not any of the R4i cards that specify 1.4 will work ok with the latest firmware.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 19, 2010)

Addy if you would do that for me I would be very VERY grateful. You are an absolute star, yet again you have rescued me from my kid's wrath!


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2010)

Check the postage costs first, as it might be cheaper to just buy an R4i off 7dayshop.

..but if you want it updating, pm me and i'll give you my address.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 19, 2010)

Addy said:


> Check the postage costs first, as it might be cheaper to just buy an R4i off 7dayshop.
> 
> ..but if you want it updating, pm me and i'll give you my address.



God yes, they are cheap - but are you sure that one you linked to works with the ver 1.4? I'm afraid I can't make head nor tail of it! Either way, I owe you big time!

Ok, ignore me, I just spotted that it does. I'm going to order one, thanks for the link! If I still have problems I may pm you for further assistance, if that's ok. Would you believe I spent about an hour this afternoon looking for a chip but they were all a fortune, I should know by now to ask on here first.


----------

